# Pick between this two foods



## hd03king (Feb 18, 2012)

If you had to pick one of these two puppy foods which one and why?

Food #1

*Ingredients:*
Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixedtocopherols), beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), fishmeal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min.) 31.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 20.0%, Calcium (min.) 1.2%, Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min.) 3.3%, Phosphorus (min.) 1.0%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.) 0.5%, DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) (min.) 0.05%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%, Phosphorus (max.) 1.2%, Zinc (min.) 200 mg/kg, Selenium (min.) 0.4 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg.




Food #2

Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), pea fiber, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), dried egg product, fish oil, natural flavor, salt, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, potassium citrate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried colostrum, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, garlic oil, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 
I-4457





Crude Protein (Min) 28.0 %​ 
Crude Fat (Min) 13.0 %​ 
Crude Fiber (Max) 6.0 %​ 
Moisture (Max) 12.0 %​ 
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.6 %​ 
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.1 %​ 
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.8 %​ 
Selenium (Se) (Min) 0.30 mg/kg​ 
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg​ 
Vitamin E (Min) 100 IU/kg​ 
Docosahexaenoic Acid* (DHA)(Min) 0.05 %​ 
Glucosamine* (Min) 500 ppm​ 



thanks

HD03King


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't pick either of them. Not a fan of corn and I have 2 dogs that don't do well with wheat. I'd keep looking.

Here is the ingredient list for what we have been feeding,
Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat, Pumpkinseeds, Menhaden Fish Meal, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboﬂavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Sea Salt, Dried Kelp, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract), Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Rosemary Extract, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Heart, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary, Sage, Clove. 

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 42.0%
Crude Fat (min): 22.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.2%
Moisture (max): 10.0%


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't like either one.
The first one starts off with by-product thats enough for me to not even continue reading.
The second one might be a little better but not much it's all corn & by-product.
I would find a better food.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Make that three- I would keep looking


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Having recently researched ingredients for Raina's food allergies, I don't really like either of the ones listed. Too much grain and by product listed. I'm feeding Taste of the Wild right now. I also have used Blue Buffalo but had to quit that as it had Barley grass, one of Raina's allergies. You might try dogfoodanalysis.com to compare different food ingredients.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Neither. Is there a budget reason for looking at those two? Because there are better foods that are pretty budget friendly. Here is what I feed, runs around $30 for a 40lb bag.

Natural, Premium, Holistic, Healthy Dog, Puppy, Cat, Kitten Food - Diamond Naturals


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Agreed with all of the above. Keep looking for alternatives without so much corn in the ingredient list. No corn at all if possible.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both suck. I wouldn't feed either one to my enemy's dog.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

hd03king.......if you are looking at a "cost effective/friendly" food......you can see if there is a Costco in your area.
They have Kirkland Premium Chicken & Vegs OR Lamb & Vegs.
You can also look into Diamond NATURALS....Chicken & Rice, Lamb & Rice or Beef & Rice. ALL are cost friendly...and decent foods.
They are not GRAIN FREE......but they do have a limited grain source......no corn, wheat or soy.
Best Wishes.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't feed either of them.

Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I wouldn't feed either of them. I also feed Diamond Naturals. In my area I can get a 40lb. bag for $32. I have tried many foods that are superior to Diamond Naturals (per ingredient label) and Jackson just does simply the best on this food. I get the Extreme Athlete variety so there's more calories per cup....even more for your $$ !


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> I wouldn't feed either of them. I also feed Diamond Naturals. In my area I can get a 40lb. bag for $32. I have tried many foods that are superior to Diamond Naturals (per ingredient label) and Jackson just does simply the best on this food. I get the Extreme Athlete variety so there's more calories per cup....even more for your $$ !


I also feed DN Extreme Athlete and my dogs all do great on it. I would definitely recommend it to anyone whose on a budget but, still wants to feed a quality food.

To the OP's question... I wouldn't buy/feed either. I personally stay away from dog food that has corn in it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PupperLove said:


> I wouldn't feed either of them. I also feed Diamond Naturals. In my area I can get a 40lb. bag for $32. I have tried many foods that are superior to Diamond Naturals (per ingredient label) and Jackson just does simply the best on this food. I get the Extreme Athlete variety so there's more calories per cup....even more for your $$ !


:thumbup:

Kirkland from Costco is virtually the same as DN adult chicken/rice, it's what we use here 

To the OP, be sure to get Diamond *Naturals* and not plain Diamond.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't feed either of those foods in the OP. I also don't like Kirkland or DN really. A great middle of the road food and better than most. But IMHO there are better out there!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if your budget allows it, any of the breeder's choice pinnacle foods are top notch.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If it is a budget thing, I would look at Nature's Recipe I looked at the ingredients in the food and they are good for budgeting, its the same price as say Pro Plan's line of dog food, but so much better than PP or Euka. I also like By Nature $30 for 17.5 lbs. Its a good food as well. Nature's Recipe has a easy-digesting kibble as well. You also have Castor& Pollux at petsmart now as well. Just some suggestions. I'm happy petsmart is getting more brands in their stores now.


----------



## hd03king (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. The only reason I was considering food #2 (Purina Pro Plan) is because that is what the breeder I'm getting my puppy is feeding him. I was actually thinking of switching him to Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula. 

 I get my little guy next Saturday! I will probably wait at least a week or so before I start the switch to let him get settled into his new home a little. I know you have to switch slowly and will make sure to do so.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I was actually thinking of switching him to Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula.


I have no experience with this and our pup was a bit older when we got him. We went with Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete which was recommended to us by a breeder.
He's now on Kirkland Signature adult chicken/rice


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wheat, corn and empty fillers are bad. 

I recommend:
Orijen, Acana, Instinct, Taste of the Wild, Now, Go!

If you can't afford those foods, try Lifetime.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

With those two choices I'd pick the first one. Purina has always made any Shepherd I've owned sick.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Both are down right awful, might as well fed poison to your dog. I review dog food for a living on line for 2 sites. Plus, I give class's on dog food on the good and bad of each ingredient in their dog food. Here is a site that is easy to read and the lady knows her stuff. She is not involved with any company, so you can truly believe what she is saying, lots of articles on the left side. Great reading.


The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

The Dog Food Project - Identifying better products


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tell us how you really feel. :laugh:



Emoore said:


> Both suck. I wouldn't feed either one to my enemy's dog.


----------



## HodsonKevin (May 18, 2012)

E Vitamin is a well-known sort of vitamin that men and women can make apply of. Anyone that truly wants to begin using vitamin e food sources in the diet regime needs to check out certain things dependent upon the foods and nutrients that can have this unique vitamin. These are generally foods and nutrients that may be seen in a number of many different types. These are some of the most often used food products on the earth in terms of acquiring the system's correct quantity of E Vitamin.



The most typical ingredients that could include Vitamin E Antioxidant are whole grains. It is discovered in whole wheat germ oils. Nonetheless, the quantities of whole grains that provide Vitamin E Antioxidant tend to be more assorted than that. Vitamin E Antioxidant can be seen in a lot of diverse ingredients on the wheat family. It could be shown in seed products and walnuts of all kinds.



The total amount of Vitamin E Antioxidant that can be seen in plant seeds or nut products may vary based on the kinds of seed products or nut products which are being absorbed. Nevertheless, it'll be simple to acquire Vitamin E Antioxidant off these ingredients. The fact they can be manufactured across the globe may make this a good factor for the overall health.


----------

